
Google helps Pentagon analyze military drone footage–employees “outraged” - rvo
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/google-helping-the-pentagon-sift-through-millions-of-hours-of-drone-footage/?amp=1
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16532112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16532112).
Not the flamewars though.

All: we eventually ban accounts that propagate flamewars like these. Please
read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
for how HN is intended to be used, and then please use it that way.

------
DLA
Love how “some employees” at Google are bent out of shape that Google would
help the DoD. To those employees: it’s cool, just sit back, write code, drink
your fancy coffees and be self absorbed while patriots defend you and do the
hard work of defending freedoms.

~~~
IntronExon
[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/world/asia/drone-
strikes-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/world/asia/drone-strikes-
reveal-uncomfortable-truth-us-is-often-unsure-about-who-will-die.html)

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2014/nov/24/-sp-us-
drone...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2014/nov/24/-sp-us-drone-
strikes-kill-1147)

Whatever you think of civilian deaths, don’t forget that we assasinated 6 US
citizens without a trial. Freedoms my ass. What about the freedom of people
attending a wedding or receiving medical treatment not to be killed? If this
was another country doing the same to the US, would your non-argument hold
water?

~~~
riku_iki
Wars always have casualties. Technology helps to reduce them. In WW2 it was
normal to wipe whole cities using bombs.

~~~
MertsA
In fairness, can you name a time in WW2 where the US government intentionally
killed US citizens without regard to due process? There is supposed to be a
strict separation of never using the military against the citizens of the
united states. We have the national guard for a reason. Capturing those
targets wasn't an objective, the government wanted them dead and it didn't
afford any of those American citizens the rights laid out in the constitution.

How is that any different than murder?

~~~
lotu
Japanese internment camps? I’m sure at that scale people died that would not
have.

Next given the scale of wwii I’m sure there were us citizens fighting for the
axis powers. The main difference is we lacked the ability to track, research,
and target individuals like we do today.

~~~
IntronExon
While those camps were morally reprehensible and constitutionally
indefensible, the goal was not to kill people. Can we at least agree that the
whole , “A secret court has ordered your death from the sky,” thing is a lot
more purposefully murderous? Not capture, not detain, just kill.

~~~
anigbrowl
Well that's the whole problem with the War on Terror, isn't it - the
designation of who's an enemy is rather unilateral. At least in Al-Awlaki's
case he was advertising his ultra-militant intentions about as clearly as
possible.

